# New JD Power and Associates Rankings



## beatboy77 (Feb 15, 2005)

The new JD Power and Associates rankings for best Cable/Satellite companies are out and this year WOW! Internet and Cable (My Employer) is #1. Good ole' Adelphia tied for last and Comcast and Time Warner did not fare much better. Here are the top four:

1. WOW! Internet and Cable

2. Directv

3. Cox

4. Dish Network

~Josh

http://www.jdpower.com/cc/telecom/ratings/cable_satellite/index.jsp


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The J. D. Power company does NOT take a big enough sample to make their ratings worth considering.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

DISH used to run neck and neck with Directv, this year Cox Cable was better than DISH. My how they have slipped beaten out by two cable companies.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bill R said:


> The J. D. Power company does NOT take a big enough sample to make their ratings worth considering.


Wow. You raised those shields awfully quick this time.

I don't recall you saying the same thing when Dish was ranked #1 for customer service by JD Power, beating out DirecTV by just a few tenths of a percent. Somehow, that one was OK?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe ... @ Gary


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is an unscientific study - asking group A about company A and group B about company B - almost like asking Democrats for an approval rating of Senator Clinton and Republicans for an approval rating of President Bush then expecting to compare Ms Clinton and Mr Bush and say one was preferred over the other. The question doesn't support that conclusion.

Awards are nice, but as long as the companies are getting 4's and 5's (out of five) in catagories across the board it's just a coveted plaque. A very coveted plaque.

JL


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

That's no surprise. But Cox being No. 3 is surprising.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow and cox being ahead of both satellite is indeed suprising.

Went from 1st to 4th, nice job dish...


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

This is just more proof that DISH customer service is nothing but disservice. I can't say much better for D* but they have definitely treated me better than DISH ever did.


----------



## fshagan (Aug 6, 2005)

JD Powers works with the manufacturers or suppliers, and there are ways to game the system .... I have heard from industry insiders that VW and Toyota have done it by simply buying the list of the people in the JD Powers survey and making them happy.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> 1. WOW! Internet and Cable
> 
> 2. Directv
> 
> ...


Wow. That sucks.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Which one in particular? Cox?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

garypen said:


> I don't recall you saying the same thing when Dish was ranked #1 for customer service by JD Power, beating out DirecTV by just a few tenths of a percent. Somehow, that one was OK?


I have been saying the same thing about JD Power for a long time and if you would look around the net maybe you would find it before jumping down one's throat.

And frankly, I don't think that DISH ever deserved to be number one. They just have too many customer issues and their first level CRs are not always properly trained (I no longer call them CSRs because SERVICE is not what it should be and that goes for DirecTV too).


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bill. I agree with YOU!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Something I'm always reminded of when I see surveys... besides the notorious arbitrary nature of many surveys, polls, and statistical samplings...

In a group of five (just a number for discussion)... where there is a level of ranking based upon some criteria... someone must be first, and someone must be last.

If every student in a particular class got an A... there would still be a student at the top of his class, and one at the bottom...

The moral... even if the survey is accurate... there may be little difference between the first and the last.

Oh, and while I'm ranting anyway... How about those medical surveys where 9 out of 10 doctors vote a certain way? What's wrong with the 10th doctor? Is he not as qualified as the others? If so, then why was he sampled? If he is just as qualified as the others... then why wouldn't his vote for some other brand/product be just as valid a treatment/choice as the other nine? Net-net is that it ends up being a meaningless statistic even if it is accurate and truly represented.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

lazaruspup said:


> This is just more proof that DISH customer service is nothing but disservice. I can't say much better for D* but they have definitely treated me better than DISH ever did.


One thing that seems to be hurting DISH right now is the "receiver audit team" calls. I know that DISH need to do something about account stacking but they have a group of very unprofessional people doing the calls. I volunteer at a local senior center and I have heard way too many complaints about the people that are doing the calls (many people at the senior center know that I have some "contacts" at DISH). One lady broke into tears as she told me about her bad experience with an auditor. She did not understand what the call was about and the auditor did not take the time to explain things to her (in a way that she could understand it). This kind of customer harassment HAS to stop if DISH ever expects to be number one again in the JD Power rating (for whatever that is worth and to many of us it is next to nothing). To me there is something VERY wrong within DISH'S top management to allow this kind of customer abuse to continue. There is no reason why the "audit team" can't treat customers (ESPECIALLY Seniors, who usually have less of an understanding about the technology) with respect. And for the life of me I can't understand why DISH is targeting customers with only one or two receivers and a lower level package.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

All I have to say is, Primestar was #1 in JD Power for several years and look where they are.... it doesn't amount to much, other than at this time, you are doing a great job with customers.. otherwise it doesn't really amount ot a hill o' beans. DISH does need to do something about cs though.


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

BFG said:


> Wow and cox being ahead of both satellite is indeed suprising.
> 
> Went from 1st to 4th, nice job dish...


Well, anyone that has called Calcutta, INDIA - or Dish's CS cs lately can attest that the quality has dropped considerably, thanks to Charlie the cheapskate's outsourcing of more and more customer care. I know that a lot of companies are doing it, but I have never encountered reps with such a horrible call script.

As a former Cox subscriber, I can tell you that their customer service is indeed top notch, I would still have Cox if I wouldn't have moved out of the service area.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This topic is broader than just Dish & should be in "General Discussion". Someone wake up the mods. :grin:


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

I am new here and think the Moderators do a good job.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, DBSTalk are now outsourcing the moderators from India. Say goodbye to Mark, Steve, and Ron. Say hello to Deepdish, Maindish, and Soapdish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not outsourced yet, but wouldn not be the first time I got outsourced.....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was outsourced, now I've been downsized. :shrug:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

... as long as not outspoken!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And now with E*'s fourth place finish, look for them to never mention JD Power again!

At least until they take the results to heart, apply more resources to improve satisfaction by putting out bug free receivers, calling off the fascist audit teams, and improving the line of communication with their existing customers.

Ha ha! Ah, Friday. I got delusional for a sec there.....


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

fshagan said:


> JD Powers works with the manufacturers or suppliers, and there are ways to game the system .... I have heard from industry insiders that VW and Toyota have done it by simply buying the list of the people in the JD Powers survey and making them happy.


And you may have heard right. I participate in another forum related to boats and boating and we've beat the J.D. Powers thing to death. We've come to the conclusion that the rankings don't mean squat about the quality or durability of a boat and that the boat manufactures just "buy" the award. The whole concept of paying someone to rate you is flawed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Should that comes as any surprise? The National Inquirer is more repeatable IMO then JD Powers and Consumer Reports. There is zero doubt in my mind those two organizations are biased, paid off and manipulated. I’d believe the story about the 3 headed goat meeting Jesus while giving birth to a 4 headed alien before believing what Consumer Reports and the like says about laundry detergent after ‘hours of extensive lab research’. That said, even though a useless award, I’m glad E* didn’t get the top spot. At least it will prevent Ergan’s ego from becoming larger then it already is (if that’s possible).


----------



## Gary Whitaker (Aug 6, 2005)

Outsourcing customer service, problematic outsourced firmware and continual upgrades that break more than fix, continue to frustrate subscribers the most.


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

ntexasdude said:


> And you may have heard right. I participate in another forum related to boats and boating and we've beat the J.D. Powers thing to death. We've come to the conclusion that the rankings don't mean squat about the quality or durability of a boat and that the boat manufactures just "buy" the award. The whole concept of paying someone to rate you is flawed.


Actually, they don't buy the reward, they buy the detailed analysis that went into the rankings.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

For those of you who may be interested the article with all the ratings is here: http://www.jdpower.com/news/releases/pressrelease.asp?ID=2005117


----------

